# Res and Pipe is open and catching fish!!



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I just got off of the phone with a friend of mine who said that one of his buddies had excellent luck on the eye's on the Res. He wouldn't disclose any locations but they averaged 2lbs. Nice size for the res. He said that he was going out this weekend depending on the weather. I'll bet this cold front will give the eye's lock jaw!!


----------

